# Shhh dont tell the hubby



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

That the little dude was passed out in bed today :ROFL:

I'm dead anyway- he's an avid reader of the forum and will most certainly see this LOL- but cmon it was just toooo cute not to post, he's got a rough life huh, the goat that is! :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ROFL! you are most certainly dead


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Hubby and I are laughing so hard at those pics :slapfloor: .....now how cute and adorable is that????? Hubby says that is soooo me.....everytime he leaves to go out of town I get the whole lecture of *NO* goats in the house!

There is an old guy that lives a few miles from us, he lives in an old trailer house and has this goat......*THE GOAT LIVES IN THE TRAILER WITH THE MAN!* We have seen the goat go through the door with the old guy......he must love his goat! He has been there since me moved here (7yrs ago)........Hubby is always saying that will be me years from now when I'm an old widow! :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute s that? Now is that Hubbys pillow also? 

No way can he get mad. I mean look at that peaceful sleeper.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So cute and I love buckskins


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

CUTE!!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Toooo funny! My husband would kill me! How do you stop your house from smelling goaty?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

That's fabulous! What a cute little guy...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I almost missed this! I was out plowing today instead of sitting at my desk........
And yes that is positively my pillow! 
lol
I suppose now I can tell her that the other night when she was at work the little guy was in bed watching tv with me!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

You guys are too cute!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Oh My :slapfloor: Now I have seen everything and know that you both have huge hearts. Do you think my dogs would allow me to share hubby's side with a baby goat? I'll have to try it lol

How cute is that :lovey:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

LOL 

How do I keep the house from smelling goaty? Hmm maybe I just don't notice it. HAHA

But he is only a few days old and I try to keep him in his box and change the soiled bedding. Right now he is pretty predictable, take a LONG nap, get up eat, pee-poo-play, and repeat. LOL so I always feed him and put him back in his box to do his duties

As soon as he is a little bit older and isnt eating so many times a day he will be banished to the barn lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Shhh...I won't tell.... LOL HeHe ....so cute.......  :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:  :leap: :wahoo: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those pics are priceless! Way too cute


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That has to be some of the cutest photos I have ever seen! How adorable! Who is this little guy?


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

OMGosh! My husband would KILL me! :shocked: 

But, oh how cute! :slapfloor:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh my... this is SO ADORABLE!! And I love that "hubby" jumped in to say that YES, it is his pillow! You all are just too cute!


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Talk about the definition of peaceful!!!! Just look at that face. ROFL I bet he is like, "Yesss, I've got these people where I want them." Nice thanks.  :sleeping:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

capriola-nd said:


> That has to be some of the cutest photos I have ever seen! How adorable! Who is this little guy?


LOL- forgot about this thread- the poor little guy has since been kicked to the barn to be a goat. :laugh: 
this is Tara's buckling- one of Salvatore's kiddos. Tara had a really hard kidding and I just thought it would be best for both mom and baby to bottle raise him, they are both doing great. And even though they dont really "know" each other anymore- when she is up on the milk stand I show him the teat and he nurses from her instead of me hand bottle feeding him now.
Which is sort of interesting, because while they got to bond for probably an hour before we could take him home, he never nursed from her, he went straight on a bottle. But he is a smart little guy and even at 3 weeks old figured out what a teat was and goes to town.

Anyway- he is super sweet and probably the nicest wether anyone could ever ask for. LOL


----------

